# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی چی شد؟!

## Diamond76

سلام،چرا کد رشته های تربیت دبیر هنوز نیومده؟ کسی خبر داره کی میاد؟ الان من انتخاب رشته بکنم یا وایسم تا بیاد؟!!!

----------


## Maestro Arman

تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی تو رشته هایی مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک تو دفترچه هستش بگردی پیدا می کنی .

ولی حواست باشه نیمسال دومه

----------


## ShahabM

صبر کنید ۱۰۰ درصد تا قبل از اتمام مهلت انتخاب رشته میاد

----------


## F.amin

فرهنگیان و تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی تا ۱۰ هزار نفر امسال برمیدارن

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahabM

اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش

بدين‌وسيله به اطلاع آن دسته از داوطلباني كه براساس كارنامه نتايج اوليه آزمون سراسري سال 1395 مجاز به انتخاب رشته گرديده‌اند، مي‌رساند، نظر به اينكه برخي از دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي (از جمله دانشگاههاي فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي-تهران) پس از انتشار دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته‌هاي تحصيلي (شماره 2) آزمون مذكور، اعلام ظرفيت براي رشته‌هاي جديد نموده و يا اصلاحاتي در رشته‌هاي مورد پذيرش ارائه داده‌اند، اطلاعيه اين سازمان حاوي اين كدرشته‌محلهاي جديد و همچنين ساير اصلاحات مورد نظر دانشگاهها و دفتر گسترش آموزش عالي، در عصر روز چهارشنبه مورخ 95/5/27 بر روي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان قرار خواهد گرفت. متقاضيان مي‌توانند براساس ضوابط و شرايط مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته و همچنين با توجه به كدرشته‌ محل‌ها و توضيحات مندرج در اطلاعيه مذكور، نسبت به انتخاب رشته خود در تاريخ تعيين شده اقدام نمايند.
ضمناً لازم به توضيح است مهلت انتخاب رشته به دليل اعلام رشته‌هاي جديد و اصلاحات دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته تمديد خواهد شد كه جزئيات اين موضوع در اطلاعيه مورخ 95/5/27 اعلام خواهد شد.

----------


## ShahabM

کسی که فرهنگیان می خوان تا چهارشنبه صبر کنند و فعلا انتخاب رشته نکنند

----------


## Diamond76

> اطلاعیه جدید سازمان سنجش
> 
> بدين‌وسيله به اطلاع آن دسته از داوطلباني كه براساس كارنامه نتايج اوليه آزمون سراسري سال 1395 مجاز به انتخاب رشته گرديده‌اند، مي‌رساند، نظر به اينكه برخي از دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي (از جمله دانشگاههاي فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي-تهران) پس از انتشار دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته‌هاي تحصيلي (شماره 2) آزمون مذكور، اعلام ظرفيت براي رشته‌هاي جديد نموده و يا اصلاحاتي در رشته‌هاي مورد پذيرش ارائه داده‌اند، اطلاعيه اين سازمان حاوي اين كدرشته‌محلهاي جديد و همچنين ساير اصلاحات مورد نظر دانشگاهها و دفتر گسترش آموزش عالي، در عصر روز چهارشنبه مورخ 95/5/27 بر روي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان قرار خواهد گرفت. متقاضيان مي‌توانند براساس ضوابط و شرايط مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته و همچنين با توجه به كدرشته‌ محل‌ها و توضيحات مندرج در اطلاعيه مذكور، نسبت به انتخاب رشته خود در تاريخ تعيين شده اقدام نمايند.
> ضمناً لازم به توضيح است مهلت انتخاب رشته به دليل اعلام رشته‌هاي جديد و اصلاحات دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته تمديد خواهد شد كه جزئيات اين موضوع در اطلاعيه مورخ 95/5/27 اعلام خواهد شد.



میشه لینکش رو بدی؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Diamond76

> تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی تو رشته هایی مثل مهندسی برق و مکانیک تو دفترچه هستش بگردی پیدا می کنی .
> 
> ولی حواست باشه نیمسال دومه


بله اینا تو دفترچه هستن ولی تعهد شغلی به آموزش و پرورش ندارن
منظورم با تعهد شغلی بود

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*[QUOTE=Diamond76;898222]میشه لینکش رو بدی؟
خیلی ممنون[/QUOTE]

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## حجت کمالی

سلام به همه کنکوری های عزیز
 بنده مدیر وبلاگ محفل جامع دانشجویان دانشگاه فرهنگیان می باشم .

برای اطلاع از نحوه قبولی در دانشاه فرهنگیان ، رتبه لازم ، مصاحبه و سایر اطلاعات دیگر میتوانید به وبلاگ ما مراجعه نمایید .ما  ۵ سال است که از زمان تاسیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان اقدام به اطلاع رسانی در این  زمینه می کنیم و برای رفاه حال داوطلبان عزیز نمونه کارنامه های قبول  شدگان و رتبه های آنان بصورت کامل و دانشگاهی که قبول شده اند را آورده ایم  
این آدرس وب ما هستش http://tarbiatmoallem91.blogfa.com



اگه سوالی بود من در خدمتم
یاعلی

----------

